# BOB & 2 majors



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Barbie, my Afghan Hound, won best of breed on saturday and select bitch on sunday at the Angeles Canyon dog show this weekend. Thats 2 more majors toward her Grand championship.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats! Haven't seen you in awhile


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Good Deal!!!!!

My boy has all his majors and 22 points. He just has to defeat champions of record too more times.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Woo Hoo... Barbie won another BOB today at Lake Matthews KC


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would love to see some pictures of Barbie. I don't recall seeing any, or at least not recently.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations


----------

